# CX-1 photos??



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

As the title states, let's see some of the CX-1's you guys have. I have made my mind up on this frame/fork set and just wanted to see some pics since I live abroad and rarely see any Nag's! 

Woody


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

2010 model. This bike is my first Colonago. I'm inspired . . . .


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

here's mine.... again.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice looking bikes! Just curious, where did you guys pick yours up at?? Any suggestions as to a retailer?? I'm in the Navy and located overseas, so it would have to be mailorder/internet.

Anybody else with a CX-1??

Really digging that ACBW color!


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

Contact Bellatisport.com speak with Andrea the owner. He is a stand up guy.
They are located in switzerland. Excellent customer service.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Great looking bikes! Should have mine in a month or so! I will post a pic when I am done!


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Need to take an outside shot!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

manandjoe said:


> Contact Bellatisport.com speak with Andrea the owner. He is a stand up guy.
> They are located in switzerland. Excellent customer service.


I second Bellatisport. Bought my Cristallo in 2006 from him and my C50 in 2008 from him. I'm probably going to buy a Master X-Light from him in about a month. Almost bought an Active2 from him in 2007 as my race bike, but ended up finding an Arte frame on e-bay for $650 and went that route instead since it mirrored the Cristallo in geometry. I find it easier on my conscience if I break a Taiwanese Colnago versus an Italian Colnago, but nowadays who knows how much is Italian versus Taiwanese.

Sad thing is I like the paint jobs on these CX-1's better than the paint jobs offered on the EPS. Granted, I don't really love any of them, but they are still pretty nice.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys, how do you get the matching seatpost?? Ebay turns up nothing?? Should I ask the bike shop that I am purchasing from?


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

The seatpost will come with the frame. I was told it's Deda post.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

JetSpeed said:


> The seatpost will come with the frame. I was told it's Deda post.


It is not a Deda post, it's a Taiwan-made fork with Colnago graphics on it.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

19surf74, the 2010 CX1 come with the matching seatpost. they are made the factory that used to manufacture for Alpha Q. if you get a 2009 CX1 the seatpost will be black. i had the Deda with me and that is why i switched. i have the one that came with the frame, black and white. i will sell it for $100.00.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> It is not a Deda post, it's a Taiwan-made fork with Colnago graphics on it.


So, who makes the 2010 seatpost then??


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

JetSpeed said:


> So, who makes the 2010 seatpost then??


See veloci1's response above, I'm pretty sure he's correct. It certainly looks identical to the Alpha Q posts...

The Deda post is pretty hot, I have one of the white ones in a 27.2mm, very good looking.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Guys, thanks for answering my questions and for posting the photos! I just purchased my bike this AM. However, the guy at the shop talked me into the EPS. I didn't want to spend quite that much, but with the deal he gave me I couldn't pass it up! Got it in the ST01 color. I can't wait to receive it within the next few days, and build it up! Again, thanks!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

19surf74 said:


> Guys, thanks for answering my questions and for posting the photos! I just purchased my bike this AM. However, the guy at the shop talked me into the EPS. I didn't want to spend quite that much, but with the deal he gave me I couldn't pass it up! Got it in the ST01 color. I can't wait to receive it within the next few days, and build it up! Again, thanks!


I had no idea the EPS was ever available in ST01, or at least available in ST01 from most retailers. What shop did you get the bike from?

I got my C50 in ST01, but it wasn't available in the US in that color. I had to order it from Europe to get it in that color scheme.

Plus, I know that ST01 is NOT available in the 2010 model year without pulling some strings.

By the way, I love that paint job. Can't wait to see pics of your build.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Got it from PP. I called around to several places trying to find the best deal. When I called to PP they started with whole sales pitch thing, and then I melted on the pics they started sending me. They offered the EPS to me in PR82 as well, but I went for the ST01 as it just caught my eye. 

The wife said it looked like Christmas colors. 

Well, I can't wait to get it and put a few miles on it!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

19surf74 said:


> Got it from PP. I called around to several places trying to find the best deal. When I called to PP they started with whole sales pitch thing, and then I melted on the pics they started sending me. They offered the EPS to me in PR82 as well, but I went for the ST01 as it just caught my eye.
> 
> The wife said it looked like Christmas colors.
> 
> Well, I can't wait to get it and put a few miles on it!


Pista Palace was going to be my first guess, with Maestro in the UK as my second guess. Right now, you can get an EPS from Maestro for $3,350. Might be able to get one from ProBikeKit for that amount too since they are offering a 10% off coupon right now. Thing is, PBK does not offer any in ST01. I knew I had seen some in ST01 from Pista Palace and I know that Maestro will do archive colors for about $500 extra.

It will be a nice bike. Remind your wife that red, white, and green are also the colors of the Italian flag.

What size did you get?

Next up for me is a Master X-Light in PR82 as soon as the paypal refund comes through.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Fabsro,
I showed the wife a picture of three bikes. I did tell her the colors were from the Italina flag. To her, it makes no difference what I ride. Anyway, I got it in 56 Traditional. Been reading your story over the past week or so about your MXL. Good luck with it. I am always hesitant on Ebay. However I did buy my first Nag on there, used of course, but it was in good condition. Depends on the seller. Nobody can be trusted anymore! I hate when people do you dirty as well. I'll post pics upon build-up.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

19surf74 said:


> Fabsro,
> I showed the wife a picture of three bikes. I did tell her the colors were from the Italina flag. To her, it makes no difference what I ride. Anyway, I got it in 56 Traditional. Been reading your story over the past week or so about your MXL. Good luck with it. I am always hesitant on Ebay. However I did buy my first Nag on there, used of course, but it was in good condition. Depends on the seller. Nobody can be trusted anymore! I hate when people do you dirty as well. I'll post pics upon build-up.


Here is my C50 in ST01. I really like the color scheme, which was a big reason that I bought the bike. Your wife sounds like my wife. I told her that I have wanted the Master X-Light in PR82 since 1985, and she told me that it had better be really nice. I sent her pics of the bike and she shrugged her shoulders and said it was alright. She did the same thing with my C50. Kind of like what I do when she shows me a Coach or Vera Bradley purse. However, she has said NO to some of the Colnago paint schemes in the past, and that is when I know they are truly terrible. Looking forward to pics of the build once it is done.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Fabsro,
That is one gorgeous bike! Love those rear chain stays! Seeing your bike is a better representation of what mine will look close to. Thanks for posting the pic. I will post mine upon completion.


----------

